# Rikudou Sennin - "Beyond Human"



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 25, 2009)

*Artwork 1*

No more artwork


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 25, 2009)

I like it! I think there is only really one problem with this picture that stands out. The eyes are too big.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Oct 25, 2009)

i like it. it's good. there's just something about it...i don't know, maybe the eyes

whatever, still good


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoa, not bad. Looks a little bit insane though


----------



## Okami (Oct 25, 2009)

yea Insane xD but, i like the Colors.Nicely.


----------



## Plot Hole (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice but whouldn't his hair be red like Nagato?


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the braids on the side of his head 

The only problem are his eyes as already said.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 26, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I like it! I think there is only really one problem with this picture that stands out. The eyes are too big.



Thanks. Yeah I didn't notice that tbh lol. They were bigger then his mouth  I think the edit makes a bit more sense. 



Mowgli Uchiha said:


> i like it. it's good. there's just something about it...i don't know, maybe the eyes
> 
> whatever, still good



Thanks. I reworked it a bit.



CyberPirate said:


> Whoa, not bad. Looks a little bit insane though



He's full of uber power 



Uchiha Izuna said:


> yea Insane xD but, i like the Colors.Nicely.



Thanks.



Plot Hole said:


> Nice but whouldn't his hair be red like Nagato?



Well Nagato was said to be a reincarnation which just means their spirit or w/e. We know that the Senju + Uchicha genes are tied to Rikudou Sennin's and since they are dominated by black haired individuals, then it's natural to assume that he too has the same color hair.



Hiruzen said:


> I like the braids on the side of his head
> 
> The only problem are his eyes as already said.



His two sons had them. I wouldn't have noticed if someone hadn't pointed it out for me. The scan I had was LQ


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 26, 2009)

The host removed the picture, and I really really wanted to see it.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 26, 2009)

Nimakuzage said:


> The host removed the picture, and I really really wanted to see it.



Woops my bad


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 26, 2009)

Well now that I can see the picture, it looks amazing! Well done I like it alot.


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm REALLY Happy someone finally made a fanart of him, without him being in the shadows,

Really Nice done, I like it. :]


----------

